# Presentation of a finished aircraft in a GB



## B-17engineer (Jun 7, 2013)

Quick question, say I pick a specific mission of an aircraft where it was damaged, bullet holes, the whole 9 yards......if I depicted it that way how would the judges judge that aircraft compared to one that looks 'untouched' so to speak? 

Or shall I use the KISS method and not go down that path? Just a thought I had


----------



## Airframes (Jun 7, 2013)

No reason why it shouldn't be judged the same as any other H - given it looks like the original it's modelled on, and the judges have something to compare it with.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 9, 2013)

KISS principle is always best, hard to go wrong, but as Terry says, as long as you have reference and do it right then no problem, remember part of the judging that applies here is construction, building it right including damage and Visual Appeal/Appearance, that is realism to the real damage.


----------

